# Auto shifter ?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are there any aftermarket shifters or shift knobs for the 04?If you have one can you post pics plz.Thanks in advance Matt.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

good question. ive been after one myself. the leather boot keeps comming of. i i saw one on an auto in queens. hey , anyone from the coningham park meets , please chime in


----------

